# picking up women on the mountain



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Everyone is all talk, your logic coincides with mine. In my book, your hand isn't an attractive noobie snow bunny. Sorry boys. :dunno:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

a gal that works in the pro shop was pretty flirty for a couple of our trips to the hill and last time when she got off work she saw me and my bud strapping in and started chatting with us, she already had her gear on and rode with me for over an hour. then she had to go talk to here sister that was working rentals and she said she would find me when she was done but we had to leave before i saw her again. i didnt get her number because i figured she would be right back. oh well, next time i go, i know where she works  moral of the story is get those digits asap. i wish i didnt live 3.5 hours away from there, shes smokin hot.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I've only had two mountain hookups in my life, though not at the same time, sadly. Each was at least a low intermediate and didn't need my help at all. One was part of a school trip from UCLA and the other was with some friends IIRC. I don't usually ever see chicks riding alone, noob or not. But just cause they are in groups doesn't mean one can't be broken away from the herd


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't go to women - women come to me


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

This would have to be one of the dumber threads that ive seen around here lately.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Reede said:


> This would have to be one of the dumber threads that ive seen around here lately.


LMAO!!! How can you even tell if they're hot with the goggles and all the bulky clothes on? I'll stick to pickin 'em up during wakeboarding season when they can't hide anything


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> i don't go to women - women come to me


Teach me, lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Picking up women on the slopes is HIGHLY OVERRATED. I say this from personal experience. When I was teaching my wife to ride, I had to pick her ass up repeatedly for hours. As I said....HIGHLY OVERRATED.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I have had success asking women to acompany me to the slopes, but never met a girl THERE at the slopes. Usually it's no problem finding a girl to go with me, except for this weekend, nobody wants to leave their house. MD is getting smashed with snow.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

mrpez said:


> ive heard a lot of people on these forums and on other websites say its really easy to pick up a girl and get her number on the mountain.
> 
> their steps are usually like this:
> 
> ...



Ok.....you all seem to need a little help....

If you are looking for a Bunny
1. hang out in the lodge
2. have all the latest and greatest gear
3. develop a foreign accent
4. when you offer to buy her lunch be sure you have a bunch of ones wrapped inside a 100 so it looks like your a rich foreigner....
5. have a hotel room with a hot tub

If you are looking for a local shredder...
Your FUCKED....not literally though....we already know better


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Oprah just a week or two ago had "Patty the millionaire match maker on the show" and Patty said the best place to pick up rich guys was at a ski resort; because skiing takes some disposable coin, the ratio is like 5 to 1, the guys mainly just have buds to ski with and all the girl had to do, is to make the spread in the lodge...didn't even have to know how to ski...though she probably get some guy to teach her.

I thought it was damn funny...so I guess don't go to the mountain....go to the LODGE....you wouldn't even need to spend money on a lift ticket or a board/skis.....just don the gaper suit.

yea stfu, I was on my way to the shitter...wife was watching Oprah


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yea stfu, I was on my way to the shitter...wife was watching Oprah


Could've also gone with 'I couldn't find the remote' or 'Dr Phil was coming on next'


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucky me. My fiancee taught me how to snowboard.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

CaptT said:


> Ok.....you all seem to need a little help....
> 
> If you are looking for a Bunny
> 1. hang out in the lodge
> ...


WHAT  You mean my ratty black Carharts aren't gonna cut it....fuck!!!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Wait...
This seems to be suggesting that you'd place picking up girls over actually going out on the mountain, guys...
Are ya'll gay or something?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Best time and place to do it is after the day's over on a weekend trip in either the lodge (you can see who's hanging around and get a good feel for the group's dynamic before you work your way in and escape with one of the pretty ones) or the hot tub (prefer the hot tub because everyone is usually in a party mood and slamming a few back, also no background noise so you can converse. This can easily move to dinner or the on hill bar). 

Best part is you can have your fun and not have to worry about ridding with them the next day.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

CaptT said:


> Ok.....you all seem to need a little help....
> 
> If you are looking for a Bunny
> 1. hang out in the lodge
> ...


this actually would work out for me if i was at a bigger resort. my "resort" really has no hotel, its just a couple lodges that serve food at the bottom of the slopes. its only an hour and a half away from my house so its worth it. 

i do have all new top of the line gear, a foreign accent, and disposable cash though! i just gotta make my way to mammoth


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

CaptT said:


> Your FUCKED....not literally though....we already know better


I guess it works for some people than....since you know better. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Leo said:


> Lucky me. My fiancee taught me how to snowboard.


My fiancee taught me too! 
But if I wasn't taken...it would be really easy to meet guys on the slopes. They're bountiful :thumbsup:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

mrpez said:


> this actually would work out for me if i was at a bigger resort. my "resort" really has no hotel, its just a couple lodges that serve food at the bottom of the slopes. its only an hour and a half away from my house so its worth it.
> 
> i do have all new top of the line gear, a foreign accent, and disposable cash though! i just gotta make my way to mammoth


:laugh: lack of lodging!

u ride high or bear?

i met two girls at different times. one was cute but average... the other was pretty hot. the average one acted like i was hitting on her when i suggested we hang out after riding. the hot one i didn't suggest anything and she was down for it without the drama. 

i don't get it..

picking up girls on the slopes seems weird to me though. it's better to just find some new riding buddies and that's where i usually stay.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

CaptT said:


> Ok.....you all seem to need a little help....
> 
> If you are looking for a Bunny
> 1. hang out in the lodge
> ...


Man..talk about a downer! 
I need to get this guy i work with who has the eastern european accent to go up with me some time as a wingman...


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Man..talk about a downer!
> I need to get this guy i work with who has the eastern european accent to go up with me some time as a wingman...


or ride overseas and be treated like a rockstar. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

If you even have to ask this question on a forum you have already failed.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

robbied said:


> If you even have to ask this question on a forum you have already failed.


i think people misunderstood my post. i didnt ask this question for help picking up girls haha. i just made the thread to point out that its not as easy as people say it is.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> or ride overseas and be treated like a rockstar. :laugh:


WHO WANTS A GREEN CARD?!:laugh::cheeky4:


----------

